# What tests do I need before/after TT?



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

TT surgery is next week.

Last blood test that was run was TSH and total T4 and that was mid July. I had one run 6/1 by endo and it was TSH and FT4.

I haven't had a FT3 or TSI recently.

So, should I request any blood work before surgery for a baseline? How important is it to have a current TSI before surgery?

And after surgery, what tests should I request and how often do they need to be done?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

CMantz said:


> TT surgery is next week.
> 
> Last blood test that was run was TSH and total T4 and that was mid July. I had one run 6/1 by endo and it was TSH and FT4.
> 
> ...


They should run a 
TSH
FT-4 
FT-3 
before the surgery - I got a hard copy of that one and I would not consider using it as a baseline.

Dosing of ATD's or replacement should be based on lab work + how you feel. Everybody's "normal" is at a different spot.

I feel much better on replacement and the thyroid levels are nothing like while on ATD's. I just went and looked at my pre op labs and I had constant thyroid swings and they were significant.

Post op my labs are very level and it makes tweaking doses easier. I would have felt better sooner had I listened to a friends suggestions of dosing but I had gotten so used to a low FT-3 while on ATD's I stayed there post op for 3 years which was too long. During that time I also addressed the low Vit D and low Ferritin issues all us Gravies seem to have - these were also her suggestions.

Are you going to start on Armour or Levothyroxine post op?


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

I talked to my endo's nurse and she said he normally doesn't run FT3 unless something seems off. She didn't think he would do any blood work prior to surgery (I did have my GP run a TSH and FT4 in mid July). After surgery I am suppose to call them and let them know what dose the surgeon put me on and then depending on that they would set followup lab work.

Since this endo does not routinely do FT3 should I just wait to see how I feel after surgery and depending on that request he also run FT3 when he does the first round of labs?

I will be put on levothyroxine post op.

I am glad to hear that you feel better on replacements than on ATDs. I have never felt bad...when on ATD or when not....so maybe the replacements will be easy to get regulated.

Another question for you...antibodies. I haven't had a recent TSI test run since 2005 and then it was 130. I asked if it was necessary to get it retested before surgery. Nurse said no as we didn't have to worry about it since thyroid was coming out and the body wouldn't have anything to attack and antibodies would go away. I see from your signature line you still have a supressed TSH due to antibodies. Should I worry about possible antibodies now or do a wait and see?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> I talked to my endo's nurse and she said he normally doesn't run FT3 unless something seems off. She didn't think he would do any blood work prior to surgery (I did have my GP run a TSH and FT4 in mid July). After surgery I am suppose to call them and let them know what dose the surgeon put me on and then depending on that they would set followup lab work.
> 
> Since this endo does not routinely do FT3 should I just wait to see how I feel after surgery and depending on that request he also run FT3 when he does the first round of labs?
> 
> ...


As far as we know, that is a correct statement about the TSI. If I were doing this, I would have my GP run TSH, FT3 and FT4 so you can have a "baseline" for your own edification. I think in the long haul, you will make good use of that information.

Humble opinion.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe the hospital is the one who will draw the labs a day or 2 before your surgery.

The surgeon is going to want to know what your levels are before they remove your thyroid.

I would insist my endo run a FT-3 along with the FT-4 post op. I fired my endo - interviewed another post op and fired him too. I personally thin you are better off with a GP treating replacement - they have more experience as endo's treat diabetics primarily.

There is no need for antibodies tests -


----------

